# 1991 Bianchi Boardwalk



## boardwalk (May 3, 2012)

Greetings everyone. I just got into the cycling community and just completed my first project. It's a 1991 Bianchi Boardwalk, pink and grey hybrid.








I ordered a bunch of new parts for it and wound up with this.








The frame was powder coated by Groody Bros. Cycle Restoration out of Kansas City Kansas. They do great work.


----------

